# Save Hubberston Fort. Petition.



## Exploretime (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. Could you all please spare a couple of minutes to sign the petition to Save Hubberston fort :
Facebook group with link to petition: 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002333637177




Hubberstone Fort by Dumptyboy, on Flickr

There has been a recent surge of people trying to protect the fort from further ruin. The more people who can sign the petition the better. Please read the facebook comments to see the most recent progress.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2011)

What is it under threat from, and what is the viable plan to save it?


----------



## Exploretime (Jul 3, 2011)

krela said:


> What is it under threat from, and what is the viable plan to save it?



Hi Krela. From reading the facebook page it would make you aware that Hubberston fort is owned by the Milford Haven Port Authority, and that they plan to build a housing estate within the area of Hubberston fort and remove most of the original structure! There has been many different ideas over the years to make the fort into a site for future generations to enjoy, but all plans have fallen on deaf ears! This petition is the biggest to date and is gathering followers from all over the world. So as the title of the thread says 'Save Hubberston Fort', the message is quite clear.


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2011)

Dumptyboy said:


> Hi Krela. From reading the facebook page it would make you aware that Hubberston fort is owned by the Milford Haven Port Authority, and that they plan to build a housing estate within the area of Hubberston fort and remove most of the original structure! There has been many different ideas over the years to make the fort into a site for future generations to enjoy, but all plans have fallen on deaf ears! This petition is the biggest to date and is gathering followers from all over the world. So as the title of the thread says 'Save Hubberston Fort', the message is quite clear.



I did look at the facebook page and after getting bored with the pages of 'sign the petition' spam I gave up trying to find meaningful information (of which there is none). You may want to suggest to the account owner that they actually put something on their info that fills people in on the details.


----------



## Exploretime (Jul 3, 2011)

krela said:


> I did look at the facebook page and after getting bored with the pages of 'sign the petition' spam I gave up trying to find meaningful information (of which there is none). You may want to suggest to the account owner that they actually put something on their info that fills people in on the details.



Will do. Im just trying to spread the word. I dont want to spam but my thinking is that the more input and awareness the better. I will try and contact the account owner and let them know your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## smiler (Jul 3, 2011)

Go for it Dumptyboy, and good luck go with your efforts, there’s a fair bit of information on wikipidia about this site, looks interesting, it’ll be a shame if its destroyed


----------

